# Television under 30K



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello all,

Planning to buy a new tv and need suggestions as there are plenty of options available in the market today.
My requirements are listed below.,
1. Budget - 30,000/-
2. Display type and size - Minimum 32"
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily? - SD channels from dth & youtube if smart tv(if smart tv)
4. Types and number of ports required - 2 HDMI ports if possible
5. Preferred choice of brand - None in particular
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration - No
7. Any other info that you want to share - Prefer a Full HD & Smart Tv if suits my budget.

Will be buying before the end of may'18.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2018)

Welcome back after long time 

I suggest within this budget get the VU TV as they have excellent A+ grade panels which give sharp clarity and contrast.
much better than other brands in this budget.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 2, 2018)

Mi TV 4A ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Welcome back after long time
> 
> I suggest within this budget get the VU TV as they have excellent A+ grade panels which give sharp clarity and contrast.
> much better than other brands in this budget.



Thanks & hello @Zangetsu! Yes it's been a very long time.

Is VU that better? I've been reading some threads and there seems to be a lot of vote for VU.

Also what do I lose if  I go for a non-smart TV and add something like a chromecast or something similar?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 3, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Mi TV 4A ?


Is it FHD? 
Also any idea how do they fair for SD channels from DTH?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks & hello @Zangetsu
> Also what do I lose if  I go for a non-smart TV and add something like a chromecast or something similar?


You could still do that with any "smart" tv having multiple HDMI ports. Mi TV 4A isn't bad hardware wise but I don't know why the heck Xiaomi always messes up the software implementation.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 3, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Is it FHD?
> Also any idea how do they fair for SD channels from DTH?


 43 inch version is FHD. There is also 32 inch version available.

I am not sure how the HD  content would fare.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't know why the heck Xiaomi always messes up the software implementation.




Not a fan of a PatchWall UI myself. Things could have been simpler.

Does Chromecast work on it ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks & hello @Zangetsu! Yes it's been a very long time.
> 
> *Is VU that better? I've been reading some threads and there seems to be a lot of vote for VU.*
> 
> Also what do I lose if  I go for a non-smart TV and add something like a chromecast or something similar?


Definitely VU is better.
_checkout this version of  VU LTDN55XT780XWAU3D (its out of your budget but you will get an Idea about the quality of VU TV)_


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 3, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Also what do I lose if I go for a non-smart TV and add something like a chromecast or something similar?




Personally, I liked this better. It is just that Xiaomi is selling smart TVs at a lesser price than non smart.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 5, 2018)

So its gonna be between Vu & Mi.
My priorities;
1. Should fair decent for SD channels.
2. Has to be FHD.
3. I guess 32" would suffice since its going inside a small room.

Vu has a 32" FHD non-smart for 16k.
Mi has 43" FHD smart for 23k.

Which is better Mi smart or Vu+chromecast?


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 6, 2018)

Mi too has an HD version of Mi TV 4A @ 32 inch. Price is ₹ 13,999

It's a smart TV. My guess is, SD channels would fare well in an HD TV. Take other opinions before you confirm.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 6, 2018)

I would also prefer a HD TV for SD channels. Especially if TV doesn't have an inbuilt upscaler. From what I read Patchwall is work in progress. You can get a Chromecast or Amazon Firestick for Smart functionality.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2018)

If the model of VU has A+ grade panel in specifications then buy it. and there are many ways to make a non-smart TV to a smart TV

checkout their Play series FHD
*www.vutvs.com/play-series


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2018)

Get Panasonic TH-43460D around 36k
TH-43E460D LED TV - Panasonic India

I would not trust Vu and Mi also PQ will not be better than tier 1 brands


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get Panasonic TH-43460D around 36k
> TH-43E460D LED TV - Panasonic India
> 
> I would not trust Vu and Mi also PQ will not be better than tier 1 brands


Will check it at a local store.
Anything unique in this model?

I've read that FHD will yield poor PQ whilst playing an SD channel compared to HD ready. Is this true?


----------



## chetansha (Apr 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get Panasonic TH-43460D around 36k
> TH-43E460D LED TV - Panasonic India
> 
> I would not trust Vu and Mi also PQ will not be better than tier 1 brands


Panasonic is no longer t1 quality. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Will check it at a local store.
> Anything unique in this model?
> 
> I've read that FHD will yield poor PQ whilst playing an SD channel compared to HD ready. Is this true?


Stay away from Panasonic not worth the money u pay for.
just go to any local shop and watch the demo of Vu Tv with others and compare by yourself.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry for hijacking this thread but I am looking a quality high contrast full HD HDR TV 40-43 inch, *motion flow should be more than 60Hz* as it's 2018 not 2008. 
Budget is around 50k INR


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Stay away from Panasonic not worth the money u pay for.
> just go to any local shop and watch the demo of Vu Tv with others and compare by yourself.



Do they have Vu in stores?
Will try to demo one.

Also regarding this statement!?


MegaMind said:


> I've read that FHD will yield poor PQ whilst playing an SD channel compared to HD ready. Is this true?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> I've read that FHD will yield poor PQ whilst playing an SD channel compared to HD ready. Is this true?


If the TV supports upscaling then it will be upscaled..the quality will not be so good but not bad either.


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> I've read that FHD will yield poor PQ whilst playing an SD channel compared to HD ready. Is this true?



Nope, it all depends on how good is processing engine.


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2018)

rider said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread but I am looking a quality high contrast full HD HDR TV 40-43 inch, *motion flow should be more than 60Hz* as it's 2018 not 2008.
> Budget is around 50k INR


*Sony KLV-43W772E*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2018)

@Minion check this reply of mine & continue there:
HDR TV For Gaming and Movies

@MegaMind quality of any SD content upscaled to HD panel depends on quality of upscaling engine as said by @Minion .Rule of thumb though is that more the upscaling more will be the processing power required so same chip upscaling to 720p will perform better than upscaling to 1080p.However a different chip may perform even better hence the importance of brand/model.


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2018)

Will be checking the above mentioned models at showroom this weekend along with VU(one store stocks VU as well).

Now coming to streaming device, which one to opt for?
Chromecast 2 seems good to me. 
Is there anything better?
The main usage is youtube streaming from ios.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Will be checking the above mentioned models at showroom this weekend along with VU(one store stocks VU as well).
> 
> Now coming to streaming device, which one to opt for?
> Chromecast 2 seems good to me.
> ...


there is one Mi Box available, saw good reviews on it


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> there is one Mi Box available, saw good reviews on it


Thanks will compare and check which suits my needs


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

Just for some extra info:
Amazon Fire TV stick Vs Google Chromecast 2: Which is the right streaming stick for you?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> there is one Mi Box available, saw good reviews on it


It isn't available in India IIRC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just for some extra info:
> Amazon Fire TV stick Vs Google Chromecast 2: Which is the right streaming stick for you?


I am looking to convert my parent's old "dumb" tv to a "smart" one. Almost bought the Fire TV Stick. Now thinking about doing some DIY project using Pi 3 B+ and dev build of android tv from xda.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

Well a major plus point of firestick is amazon prime(if you buy it). For you DIY option certainly seems better but not so sure for your parents.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 24, 2018)

Certain stores ship Mi Box to India. Hopefully, they are not Chinese version.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 24, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> DIY project using Pi 3 B+ and dev build of android tv from xda.



Mind sharing the link ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> Mind sharing the link ?


[ROM] [Testing] Tab-Pi | AOSP/Android TV for Raspberry Pi 3 android-7.1.2_r17


----------



## dilipcybex (May 24, 2018)

Too complex for me


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I am looking to convert my parent's old "dumb" tv to a "smart" one. Almost bought the Fire TV Stick. Now thinking about doing some DIY project using Pi 3 B+ and dev build of android tv from xda.


Keep us updated about the same brother.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks will compare and check which suits my needs


It's June. Did you buy your TV already? Or postponed?
I also need to buy a TV on budget. Discussion done on this thread could be useful for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

This Indian brand TV is new in the market has got good reviews


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> This Indian brand TV is new in the market has got good reviews


Seem awesome, finally something from Indian brand which is feature rich and quality is good too


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

"same picture quality as sony" sounds like a tall claim,wouldn't trust without actually comparing both in showroom at similar settings/content.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2018)

Vyom said:


> It's June. Did you buy your TV already? Or postponed?
> I also need to buy a TV on budget. Discussion done on this thread could be useful for me.



Not yet. 
Checked out VU 40" FHD in a shop nearby. It's really value for money.

Now thinking of going for a 4k tv but couldn't settle my thoughts on the resolution.



Zangetsu said:


> This Indian brand TV is new in the market has got good reviews


Has anyone had a chance to check them out physically?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Not yet.
> Checked out VU 40" FHD in a shop nearby. It's really value for money.


I would get a 32" Full HD Smart TV from VU, but they are out of stock on Flipkart.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2018)

@MegaMind : They have a demo showroom in Bangalore only as of now.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2018)

Placed and order for VU FHD 32".
Will update on receiving the TV.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2018)

MegaMind said:


> Placed and order for VU FHD 32".
> Will update on receiving the TV.


I hope you have considered the service of VU and whether there are service centers around your place.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 7, 2018)

If you buy from a local store, normally they will take care of service. Either by themselves, or a phone no you can use


----------



## chetansha (Jul 7, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I hope you have considered the service of VU and whether there are service centers around your place.


Why undue worry about VU tv service ? I have 2 at home 2 years + and no issues. And if & when problem arises it will be oow and you can have it repaired at any place of your choice.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Why undue worry about VU tv service ? I have 2 at home 2 years + and no issues. And if & when problem arises it will be oow and you can have it repaired at any place of your choice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Your reply made little sense to me but however your boat sails. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 8, 2018)

Worry about service center is genuine. If everything works well, it's fine. Even Google's own Chromecast went bad for me. Had a hard time get it replaced. Even hard to locate a service center and deal with them

When it comes to electronics, there are chances of failure, no matter which brand.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2018)

ASS is always first priority while spending your hard owned cash.



Vyom said:


> I hope you have considered the service of VU and whether there are service centers around your place.


He can call on the VU helpline no. about the service center in TamilNadu


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I hope you have considered the service of VU and whether there are service centers around your place.


I didn't do that in the first place, but now that you mentioned I searched for it and yes there is a service centre in my town.
Thanks for the heads up.

Also got hold of a chromecast 2 a week back.
Flipkart had an offer so went ahead and got it even before ordering the TV.


----------



## chetansha (Jul 9, 2018)

Dayum they dropped the price for 40" - 17999.00

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2018)

Update: Received the TV in good condition, thought it didn't have any special packaging.
Hooked up the TV myself as snapdeal asked me to contact the VU guys myself.

Pic:
The picture quality is much better than I expected(I think the best in the price range).

SQ:
The sound quality ain't worse but could've been better, not a concern for me as I'll add speakers later.

USB:
Reading speed is faster than most of the basic branded TVs and also plays almost every format except the true bluray mkv.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2018)

^^From which snapdeal seller & post a small review if you get some free time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2018)

Congrats Megamind.
Photos please and which model ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2018)

Amazon has a Sanyo 43 inch TV that seems to come to as low as 18500 during sales. Sanyo is panasonic right? Seems like a good deal


----------



## chetansha (Aug 18, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Amazon has a Sanyo 43 inch TV that seems to come to as low as 18500 during sales. Sanyo is panasonic right? Seems like a good deal


I would suggest you go for VU tv .

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 18, 2018)

Make sure that your TV will get updates. You won't want a very old OS after an year or two. Also make sure that the current OS is atleast Nougat.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2018)

The Sanyo is a dumb TV (not smart) there is the MI TV also at 23k.

Is the VU one better? Any specific reason for it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

^^As per many reviews here & elsewhere it seems VU has the best picture quality among "cheap/budget" lcd tv. As for dumb vs smart,a dumb tv+fire stick is better than a smart tv in similar price range any day.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 19, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> The Sanyo is a dumb TV (not smart) there is the MI TV also at 23k.



Mi TV is as good as a dumb TV. It's software is Xiaomi's advertising platform, nothing else. You cannot install Play Store or a lot of apps on your own. There are lot of restrictions. You are better with a dumb TV and a Chromecast / FireStick.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2018)

VU TV has A+ grade panel and also they use DLED panels Full Array due to which the picture quality improves a lot.
they generally use VA panels


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 19, 2018)

How is the after sales support on the Sanyo and Vu TVs, my guess is with Panasonic's backing Sanyo should be better


----------

